# Beretta Extrema Vs Beretta Extrema 2



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

First off, forgive my ignorance. Are the Beretta Extrema and Extrema 2 different guns ? What is the difference ?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Same gun, but revised. It has a bunch of new improvements. Like a slimmer forend. And some other stuff, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The Xtrema 2, like USmarine said, is just the latest version of the Xtrema.

Here are some of the changes that I know of:


Improved stock and foream. The orginal extrema had the ergonomics of a boat paddle. It was way too chunky. The Xtrema 2 is much better.

The Kick-Off system is an OPTION on the Xtrema 2. It is a dampened recoil pad system that uses two fluid filled shock absorber type devices to reduce the recoil. It is supposedly pretty sweet, but adds at least another $150 to the price tag.

All of the internals and externals are coated with some sort of corrosion resistant stuff to reduce rust.

That is all I can think of right now. There may be more.

Robert


----------



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Robert. Excellent post.


----------

